# Michelin rebate - how long for check?



## poiney (Jan 28, 2007)

Did anyone else buy tires in the last couple months and receive a $70 rebate? Still haven't heard anything.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

I got mine, but I don't remember how long it took. Call tire manufact; they can direct you to rebate processing company.


----------



## poiney (Jan 28, 2007)

finally came.


----------



## bajanjack (Dec 15, 2007)

poiney said:


> Did anyone else buy tires in the last couple months and receive a $70 rebate? Still haven't heard anything.


It takes time, I am still waiting for mine from a mid november purchase...you can check status here: http://www.rebates411.com/


----------

